# My Malawi Biotope Tank...mostly Haps..heavy pics and vids



## crys (Jan 12, 2006)

hi !

i want to show you some "profi" pics with my Malawi tank made by a friend of mine, @pomi.

the most impressive species are Fossorochromis rostratus, which is also my favourite , and Aristochromis christyi with his aristocratic nose ...but there s more interesting to see..
i hope you ll like them..

vue of my tank..



























my beautie..large male Fossie..

















Fossie..close up









a juvie Aristochromis christyi female









a crowd of predators









Protomelas similis male..








Close up Similis









Nimbochromis livingstonii large male portrait









a "living stone"..female









another spotted one..









a dolphin..









Electric blue..portrait









my friend, @pomi at work









4 Malawi cichlids addicted..me, down left, and my friends..









and some pics made by myself  









a little Livingstonii









my kings









showing off









my Aristochromis showing his real nature..









and a long vid in HD with my tank..i ll promise to you, it worth to watch it... :thumb:






thank you for watching! i will come back with more pics and vids for those who love this kind of beauties..
:thumb: :fish:

crys


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

very Nice, I also checked out your other vids. impressive tank!


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Great tank and some cracking photos of the fish :thumb:


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Great fish and great tank mate. It was a real pleasure to take pictures of them.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, what a difference a good camera makes.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

Man, you Romanian guys have some killer tanks! What size tank is that?


----------



## crys (Jan 12, 2006)

thank you a lot for appreciation!

_@dtune21_, unfortunately, in our country, the cichlid market is almost like it doesn t exist...it s very hard to find some special species even at very high prices for our financial power ...but with passion, dedication, we manage to make beautiful African biotope tanks ..
and we are happy because our efforts are apreciated even cross the ocean..

dimensions of the tank are: 200cm long (78,74 inch) x 60cm height(23,62 inch) x 60cm(23,62inch) width...around 720 litres...it s a small tank for those monsters 

thank you again!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

very nice,my dream tank-soon to be realised,I was deciding fronts or hap/peacock
thanks for sharing


----------



## bobesku (Dec 29, 2010)

Great tank! It was a pleasure to see it live and take part of that photo shooting, even as a subject :lol: (me up left in that particular photo)

Also, congratulations for your March 2011 TOTM! 
Awesome tank and to be honest it takes your breath if you see it in person. Cheers.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Wonderful tank... outstanding in fact! I have a hap tank of my own and, after seeing your great setup, I'm inclined to increase my stock levels. Do you have females in the tank as well as males?


----------



## crys (Jan 12, 2006)

bobesku said:


> Great tank! It was a pleasure to see it live and take part of that photo shooting, even as a subject :lol: (me up left in that particular photo)
> 
> Also, congratulations for your March 2011 TOTM!
> Awesome tank and to be honest it takes your breath if you see it in person. Cheers.


@bobesku, my friend, thank you!
just today, i ve seen that my tank is TOTM winner :lol: I have my head in the clouds  :roll: 
It s a big suprise to me because I didn t believe that could happened.
btw, the NLS food is gone :lol: my "little" monsters doesn t eat much :wink:  but, I could say it worth every penny ..colours increased and i have more spawning pairs..

_@kingdave,_ increasing the stock levels have the advantage of decreasing male agression. yes, i have females in the tank as well as males ..an All males tank is an option but in my opinion , the absence of the females could cause a "sterile" Malawi scene...and after all, the colour of the males couldn t reach full intensity without females.

anyway, thank you all who gives the vote to my tank ! i m a very happy man!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Awesome looking tank, and congratulation on TOTM! I am glad it was chosen, because it brought me to this thread! Pomi is the master with the camera :thumb:


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
Very nice setup. I look forward to my setup looking that way.
How big are those Fossies?
How is the aggression in the tank especially with the Hawks?
Great setup- thanks for sharing and keep us updated.
cc


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

=D>


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Great job!!!!!!
=D>


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

CrazyCichlid said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> Very nice setup. I look forward to my setup looking that way.
> How big are those Fossies?
> How is the aggression in the tank especially with the Hawks?
> ...


BUMP :fish:


----------



## crys (Jan 12, 2006)

CrazyCichlid said:


> CrazyCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> ...


thank you to all of you for your apreciation!

i apologize to you because answering so late.

so...my Fossies are juvie ones..the biggest is 25cm long or more..females are smaller, around 18-20cm long.

it s hard to believe but i will tell you in my tank is peace ..yes , when you see a group of predators like Aristochromis , Nimbochromis livingstonii , Venustus or Dimidiochromis compressiceps, only true scene you thinking is one of a battlefield..but i could say Haps aggression is very low ...during the mating period , aggression is increased but without major problems.. i believe Mbuna are by far the most agressive species comparing to the Haps.

Malawi Hawk is a real danger only for the fishes small enought to swallow. my report is 3 attacks of Malawi Hawk and 1 small Acei lost.

i want to show you 2 "hot" vids of my tank.
the second long episode of My Malawian Tank>





and my pair of Malawi Eye Bitter spawning..about 2 weeks ago>





enjoy!
thank you

cheers!
crys


----------



## crys (Jan 12, 2006)

I have to move a little bit this topic. I'll post some photos taken some time ago by the same master, @ trees, in memory of this aquarium in which I put so much soul, I and my wife.
In July I have moved permanently to Italy .. I had to abort this aquarium. It was a hard decision but that is life, sometimes you have to give up some things with the hope that one day will be better . I hope someday I ll be able to make a bigger aquarium here, in Italy...

..So, here are the pics..

My Malawi Hawk..beautiful male..




































a pair..









Dimidiochromis compressiceps male..

















My beauty..Fossie

































Protomelas similis









One of my Electric Blue Fryeri









Nimbochromis venustus









Labeotropheus Trewawasae Chilumba Red

























Pseudotropheus Acei









I ll stop here..
Thank you for watching!

Christian


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

great photos and fish!!! :thumb:


----------



## bobesku (Dec 29, 2010)

No worries Crys. This aquarium will always be remembered. At least I will.
And, some of those beautiful fish are still alive and kicking.

That beautiful Labeotropheus Trewavasae Chilumba Red pair you`ve had, is still in shape in my tank  The Acei and Moorii too. All of them are having the time of their lives here. :fish:

Let`s hope that you will come up with your dream setup soon.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

whats the color of Protomelas similis? turquoise green?

thanks


----------

